# [SOLVED] Toshiba VCR/DVD Recorder (D-VR7KC2) Issue



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hoping someone here might be able to help me out. I have Toshiba DVD/VCR recorder combo that I purchased back in the Fall of 2011, never had no issues with it until now.

Just today I tried to rewind a VHS tape to play it from the beginning since it was not rewinded since its last viewing, as soon as 5 seconds after pressing rewind it stops & the power on the unit just shuts off and nothing happens by pressing the power button on the remote. However when I press the power button on the unit itself it turns on and ejects the cassette. So I inserted the tape again but this time hit play and worked but as soon as I hit FF or RW about 5 seconds it halts the operation and powers off completely with no display on the front.

Is time for a new unit or is there anything I can do to resolve this. Ugh I need to get all my VHS tapes copies on to DVD's very shortly I see. Also I checked the troubleshooting guide in the back of manual but nothing listed on what I'm seeing my myself.

Any advice or help would be much appreciated. 

As mentioned in the Thread title, the unit is a:

*Toshiba VCR/DVD Combo Recorder. (D-VR7KC2)*


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Toshiba VCR/DVD Recorder (D-VR7KC2) Issue*

Easier to replace than have fixed. My wife uses a Magnavox VHS-to-DVD deck we bought in late 2010 to archive old tapes from her childhood.


----------



## sens08 (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: Toshiba VCR/DVD Recorder (D-VR7KC2) Issue*



ebackhus said:


> Easier to replace than have fixed. My wife uses a Magnavox VHS-to-DVD deck we bought in late 2010 to archive old tapes from her childhood.


I've continued searching online and posting at another location (justanswer) until today I decided to go with a new unit (DVR630) similar but newer, and hope the same doesn't happen again or I'll be extremely unsatisfied with Toshiba for a faulty product. I've been looking at the capstan mechanics, sensors, and gears and still no luck and it looks like its a electronic problem within the printed circuit somewhere. I remember one time a VCR or TV for that matter would last about 10 to 15 years and nowadays seems like its only 2 - 5 for some.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Sure seems to be that way, no? It appears to be more poor engineering than planned obsolescence these days!


----------

